

Ask HN: Has Putty right mouse button paste put you in trouble? - carlos

It happened to me again. Pasted in the console lots of garbage because of just pressing right mouse button expecting the context menu to open instead. 
At least this time was not in a production machine...<p>Does it happens to you?
======
ajuc
A few times, but it did nothing dangerous, only created a lot of empty files
with stupid names (there were > in pasted text).

Anyway, I still think it's useful feature.

What bit me hard once on c programming exam was typing: gcc p[TAB]rog.c -o
p[TAB]rog.c[ENTER] it's unfortunate bash can't autocomplete names of files
that don't exists yet.

------
ankimal
Not that I can remember. But I always put a '#' before I paste just to be sure
of what I m pasting especially on production.

~~~
ajuc
Nice tip, but this only comments out the first line of pasted text.

I do: cat > a [CLICK] [CTRL+D]

------
bediger
You can set this to X-style, Middle-button-pastes:

Double-click "putty.exe" icon to get "PuTTY Configurtion". Click the saved
session to highlight. Click "Load". Click "Window"->"Selection" category item.

Honestly, I can't think why that "compromise" thing even exists.

------
konad
I'm forever middle clicking X-Window style and clearing my clipboard

IRC is usually the place I type ls -ltr

